
Ask HN: Virtual Living Room? - mvidal01
What are others using to keep in touch using chat, audio and video with friends and family.  I&#x27;m looking for something that non-techy family will use.  Either a service or hosted.  Should work on devices, computers and browsers.
======
troydavis
This may be up your alley:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22576940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22576940)
(I’m not affiliated with it)

